# My little cousin was in a horrible accident



## TessC (Jan 1, 2010)

Any good thoughts you can spare for him and for his family would be greatly appreciated. Wes was riding in a friend's car early this morning and they were hit by someone trying to escape a traffic stop. He's not doing well at all, some of his injuries are very severe and the prognosis isn't good. 

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2010/jan/01 ... ale-crash/

Hug your loved ones today.


----------



## Deda (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, Tess I'm so very very sorry.  What a horrible way to begin a new year.  I'll be praying for you, your cousin and his friends.


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 1, 2010)

So very sorry Tess.  Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Sibi (Jan 1, 2010)

Tess,

How very awful!  I'm so sorry...I will pray for good health and recovery for your little cousin.

Sibi


----------



## Rosey (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry Tess! I am praying!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 1, 2010)

that's horrible


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Tess.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2010)

Thinking of them all...


----------



## topcat (Jan 2, 2010)

Positive healing thoughts heading to you, your cousin and family Tess!

Tanya


----------



## sbp (Jan 2, 2010)

Tess--
Prayers from Maryland for your cousin, you and your family....
Susan


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jan 2, 2010)

Praying for everyone.


----------



## Toady (Jan 2, 2010)

Prayers, wishes and healing thoughts to all involved


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Jan 2, 2010)

Sending prayers your way Tess


----------



## heyjude (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the accident, Tess. All my best thoughts and wishes are with you and your family in this difficult time.

Jude


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 3, 2010)

Just checking back to see if there is any news?
Hope you're holding up ok Tess.


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2010)

me, too.  Checking to see how you're holding up.

Still praying for you all.


----------



## TessC (Jan 3, 2010)

Still no real news on Wesley, he's in an induced coma and apparently it's just a wait-and-see at this point. They're not giving percentages or odds or anything yet, I'm not very head injury savvy but they sound like it's mostly a matter of trying to minimize brain swelling and then waiting.


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  We've been thinking about you all.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this Tess. Please stay positive as it's amazing what the human body can bear. Sending healing thoughts to young Wes.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 4, 2010)

and kids are very resilient....


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry


----------



## Candybee (Jan 7, 2010)

How horrible! Sending my prayers and thoughts your way. Hope your little cousin gets better soon.


----------



## TessC (Jan 11, 2010)

I got an update of sorts on Wesley today, but there's nothing really new to report. He's not doing any better or any worse, he's still comatose, and he's still plugging along. His mom did say that he's apparently paralyzed on the left side of his body, but she didn't say if they explained why it's only on one side or anything, and I'm trying not to bombard her with questions because she's so worn out. She did say that the neurologist told her that he might be comatose for as long as months, so it's still a matter of waiting and seeing. He's still there, though, which is a huge change from the original prognosis they were given. 

I really appreciate everyone's well wishes and kind thoughts for him, as does his mom.


----------



## Deda (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for updating us. You and yours have been heavy on my mind since the New Year.  

Still praying.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 12, 2010)

That's great that he is hanging in there. Keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

updates??? hoping no news is good news


----------



## TessC (Jan 18, 2010)

He's still hanging in there, but he's not doing any better or worse right now. It looks like it's really going to be a long and slow process, but at least things are way better than they sounded the day after the accident. My aunt said that she's going to set up a page on the Caring Bridge site ( http://www.caringbridge.org/ ) to keep everyone up-to-date on things, but she hasn't had time to yet. She's still spending almost all of her time at the hospital, and she said that her job is being pretty understanding about her missing so much work, which has to be a relief.


----------



## sbp (Jan 18, 2010)

...continuing to pray for your cousin and family....
Susan


----------



## TessC (Jan 23, 2010)

More of the same, still. The police report is complete, though, and the individual who hit them while fleeing the police was traveling at about 120mph at the time he hit their car.


----------

